# Prohibit Soluble Drench Powder



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wanted to share this. I have had goats for 18 years this coming spring and I have used everything as far as wormers goes but I have a 8 year old doe that I just could not get straighten out using any of the others. I have used over the years, safe guard< when just starting out. I have since learned that one is a waste and used all the others as well, Valbazen, Ivomec, also Ivo plus, Rumatel, cydectin, and I guess all the paste horse wormers there are on the market. Well on this doe I started out with a white wormer first, I used valbazen 12 cc, the second day I used Ivomec plus 6CC, waited and did not see the improvement I was looking for. I also treated her for 8 days with injectable 40% Di-methox which I gave orally at 8CC for 5 days and then cut that down to 4 cc for the last two days. I also gave her 5CC of fortified vit B Complex daily by injectable SQ. Still after 10 days she still wasn't back to eating like she should but she wasn't getting any worst either,so I ordered the prohibit powder after reading on the internet that It is for stomach worms -> Barber Bole worms are a big problem here in the south and for sure for grazing goats, so I ordered that and made it up as a drench and gave her 8CC for two days straight. During the total treatment I was also given her probiotic paste. I also copper bolus 3 time per year and have for many years.. My goats have to graze only, after 18 years they have eaten their 2 acre lot down to where there is no browing what so ever left.. Infect my goat lots are cleaner then my yard. So I have to worm them for barber bole worms very regularly. My goats will graze and do very well with just grass, in the spring my goat lots look like hay fields, but this time of the year after the hot summer we had, well the grass in the lots isn't much taller then 3". I don't do fecals, I purchased a microscope 3 years ago and I don't have any luck with doing fecals so I go by my gut instinct as to when and who to worm.. My 7 goats get an all purpose mineral from co-op that has 2600ppm of copper and they also have bakingsoda out for their use. After using the prohibit drench powder I have really seen a turn around and will be keeping it in my supply case for use.. Just thought I would share this with you all, I order all my animal health supplies from PBS animal health. Here is the information I copied and paste concerning the prohibit: 

ProhibitÂ® Soluble Drench Powder 
Prohibit is a broad spectrum anthelmintic and is effective against the following neatode infections in cattle and sheep: Sheep - Stomach worms (Haemonchus contortus, Thrichcostrongylus axei, Teladorasagia circumcincta), Intestinal worms (Trichostrongylus colubriformis, Cooperia curticei, Nematodirus spathiger, Bunostomum trigonocephalum, Oesophagostomum columbianum, Chaertia ovina), Lungworms (dictyocaulus filaria).

Cattle - Stomach Worms (haemonchus placei, Trihostrongylus axei, Ostertagia ostertagi), Intestinal worms (Trichostrongylus longispicularis, cooperia oncophora, Cooperia punctata, Nematodirus spathiger, BUnostromum phlebotomum, Oesophagostomum radiatum), Lungworms: (dictyocaulus viviparus).

Packaging: 52gram packet and 605 gram bottle
Each packet contains: 46.8g of levamisole hydrochloride activity.

Cattle: Place the contents of each packet in a 1 quart container, fill with water, swirl until dissolved. Admininster as a single drench dose at a rate of 1/2 fl oz per 200 lbs of body weight. Can also be administered as a concentrated drench solution. Sheep: Place contents in a 1 gallon container, fill with water, swirl until dissolved. Administer as a single drench dose at a rate of 1/2 fl oz per 50 lbs of body weight. May also be used as a concentrated drench solution. Please see label for other dosing instructions.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Where are you located?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've used it for my sheep and have had good results

I'm always surprised that no one ever mentions it when discussing wormers


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Levamisole is supposed to be a very effective wormer....
Apparently it is frequently used in drug operations so it's difficult to obtain.


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Where are you located?


I'm located in Southern Middle TN


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Let me know where you can even get it. I'm this close to ordering it from the u.k. and risking it getting kept at the border.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I bought some Prohibit from Mid-States during the WI Sheep and Wool Festival back in September.
You may have some luck or at least get on a waiting list if you give them a
call...their website is: www.midstateswoolgrowers.com.

~Deb


----------

